# Black or Mottled



## bfreeman914 (Dec 5, 2013)

Trying to figure out if it's mount worthy. If it's a black its going on the wall. I've seen so many different explanations of the difference between a black and a mottled on both here and google, and I'm just hoping to hear a more clear answer from anyone who may be able to help.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2013)

Mount it.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 6, 2013)

Mottled duck, still a nice one for the wall.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 6, 2013)

Mottled. You can tell by the white on the speculum. Still a pretty bird IMO.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm going with mottled

Everybody should take a look at this
http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=9940&hilit=Mottled


----------



## duckdock (Dec 6, 2013)

*confusion*

I have seen a lot of post lately concerning black/mottled  ducks.  One of the easiest ways to tell is to look at the throat area, if the entire throat patch is buff colored with no dark colored specks, it is a mottled.  If the throat patch is speckled, its a black.  Dave Luke, a world renowned waterfowl taxidermist in La. once told me the scientific (Latin) name anas fulvigula translates into "pale throat".  I researched on line yesterday, but could not find the translation.  I have killed black ducks from Boston Ma. to Georgia and lots of places in between, and have killed mottled ducks from La. to the Ga. coast.  There is  a difference in the two species, and the white band above the speculum, nor the color of the speculum is a sure fire way to differentiate.  I hope this helps.  Either way the bird, be it a black or mottled is a trophy


----------



## duckdock (Dec 6, 2013)

vrooom said:


> I'm going with mottled
> 
> Everybody should take a look at this
> http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=9940&hilit=Mottled



I guess I should have followed your link, hits the nail on the head!


----------



## wray912 (Dec 6, 2013)

odds are if its shot in ga its a mottled...not saying there are never blacks here but just remember ga isnt exactly on a major flyway


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Where was it shot? That can often help you determine, but I looks like a black to me, although the little bit of white throws me off.


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 6, 2013)

wray912 said:


> odds are if its shot in ga its a mottled...not saying there are never blacks here but just remember ga isn't exactly on a major flyway



You do realize that the majority of black ducks are killed in the Atlantic Flyway... and Georgia would fall under that category. Lots of folks have killed blacks in Ga, Iv'e killed 3 around Augusta.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 6, 2013)

100 percent mottled duck.......white speculum.....lighter head than body.....makes a beautiful mount.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 6, 2013)

cfuller6 said:


> You do realize that the majority of black ducks are killed in the Atlantic Flyway... and Georgia would fall under that category. Lots of folks have killed blacks in Ga, Iv'e killed 3 around Augusta.



Which is why i said there are blacks here but how many people do you know that just waylay the blacks in ga...im guessin not many yes we are on the line of the atlantic flyway but alot of your migratory birds stop short because sc doesnt lock up in the winter


----------



## Sumter (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you have a better picture of the head and throat? The white on the speculum and the color of the speculum are not the best way to differentiate. Like said the throat is the best way to tell if its a mottled or a black. Mottleds also often have a black spot on the corner of their bill where it meets the feathers. One more way to tell is that on mottleds the feathers on their back normally have a "rough" edge whereas a blacks feathers have a crisp edge to them. Judging by the picture given I would be inclined to go with black duck...mounter regardless of species. Hope this helps.


----------



## across the river (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a black duck for two reasons.  First, in the Atlantic flyway unless you killed the bird along the coast of GA, SC, or in Florida, there is a 99.9% chance it is a black duck.  Second, mottled ducks will have some brown on the interior of the feathers, a black will only have a little brown around the edge of the feather.  You can't go by the white line or the speculum color.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 12, 2013)

Mottled


----------



## Robk (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a mottled,   I live where blacks are the.most.numerous ducks around.  Much darker bird than this.  A true black will also have a darker bill.  BIg problem hunting up here as they will breed with smallness as well and once in a while you have to educate.the new wardens to the hybrid versus pure bred black.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 12, 2013)

mottled duck....case closed.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 12, 2013)

One thing I know for sure! IT'S A DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and it's a nice one. Shoot it and Mount it.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 12, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> One thing I know for sure! IT'S A DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and it's a nice one. Shoot it and Mount it.



there u go !!!!!!!


----------



## Sumter (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a black duck. It may have other genes somewhere in it's family tree but it's no mottled duck.


----------



## bfreeman914 (Dec 13, 2013)

That is the only picture I took of that one for some reason. I did kill one a couple of years ago in the same exact spot that i feel is one or the other, and different from this one. So I don't think judging by where it was killed is a good method for distinguishing between the two. Guess I'm going to take it to my taxidermist and trust what he says. But here's a picture of the other one. What ya'll think, different types of birds? These are probably the only two ducks I have trouble identifying or distinguishing between so it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. Appreciate all of ya'lls input


----------



## bfreeman914 (Dec 13, 2013)

Also, in ya'lls opinion, what is the more rare bird? The only reason I'm not very interested in mounting a mottled is because I hear of people killing them more often and that they have become somewhat resident birds in the southeast. Not saying this is true, but just what i've heard so I'd like to know ya'lls opinion.


----------



## Sumter (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd lean towards a black still. The one originally pictured lacks several of the characteristics that would make it a mottled duck. With that said though, it might not be 100% black duck for the same reason. It doesn't hit you as a black right away but if you look closely its not a mottled duck. Its probably a black with some mallard genes somewhere in its family tree. Personally I think they're both special just because ones a black duck but mottled ducks are only in a few states on the coast in the south east which is also kind of neat too cause you cant kill one in most other states. I personally would probably mount it if I had the money to do so unless you want a perfect specimen of a black. I'd take it to your taxidermist like you said and see what they have to say about it. If you do you should reply back on here with what he said so we might can all learn something new about distinguishing the two


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

100% certain that is a black duck...the barring on the wings has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not it's a black. It may have some mallard in its gene pool to account for the white, but it's not a mottled duck.

This is a mottled duck. Pure mottled ducks for the most part have no white on their wing speculums, just as most "pure" blacks have no white. That's not always the case though.


----------



## GLS (Dec 13, 2013)

Older black ducks have red legs.  Dunno about older mottled ducks...


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Mottled ducks' legs stay orange. That's a 5+ year old mottled drake I'm holding in that picture.


----------



## across the river (Dec 13, 2013)

bfreeman914 said:


> That is the only picture I took of that one for some reason. I did kill one a couple of years ago in the same exact spot that i feel is one or the other, and different from this one. So I don't think judging by where it was killed is a good method for distinguishing between the two. Guess I'm going to take it to my taxidermist and trust what he says. But here's a picture of the other one. What ya'll think, different types of birds? These are probably the only two ducks I have trouble identifying or distinguishing between so it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. Appreciate all of ya'lls input



I will try to find the link to post, but go pull up the banding records for blacks ducks verses the records for mottleds.   There will be very few if any mottled ducks killed close to the fall line, much less above it.  I'm sure there are one or two that ventured off, but I bet you virtually all (99% or more of the Atlantic flyway birds) are along the coast or in Florida.  There will  be however, plenty of black ducks killed inland all over the eastern US. Your chance of killing a mottled duck inland in the Eastern US is virtually non-existent.  Also look at the picture of the mottled duck posted.  There is brown on the interior on the feathers, but neither of the birds you posted photos of have that.  They both have brown edges.   The first one may have a little thicker edge and appear lighter, but it is still a black (or mostly black) and not a mottled.  If you killed it anywhere near Augusta, you can pretty much count on it being a black duck without even posting pictures.

Here you go.

http://www.flyways.us/surveys-and-m...edNational&yearSingle=yearAll&submitSearch=Go


----------



## mcarge (Dec 14, 2013)

What a good debate... I have killed plenty of mottled in South Carolina , Georgia and Florida; but only one Black duck ever. Looks like a Black to me but cant tell you unless you let me see the throat patch


----------



## mcarge (Dec 14, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> 100% certain that is a black duck...the barring on the wings has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not it's a black. It may have some mallard in its gene pool to account for the white, but it's not a mottled duck.
> 
> This is a mottled duck. Pure mottled ducks for the most part have no white on their wing speculums, just as most "pure" blacks have no white. That's not always the case though.



Stud right there, killed two banded my
self both from Green Pond SC. Where did this one come from?


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good info guys therefore confirming my vote to a Black.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2013)

I find black or mottled threads amusing.


----------



## Sumter (Dec 16, 2013)

Blindside said:


> I find black or mottled threads amusing.



Whats your take on the OPs duck?


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 16, 2013)

That is a black duck, but it is not a "pure" black


----------



## Duckbob (Dec 23, 2013)

Funny that you guys say the white bars on the speculum mean nothing. Here in FL, the wildlife biologist that check our catch use that to distinguish the Florida mottled duck from hybrids and Mallards.

DB


----------

